# Game #3: @ Clippers 10/31 (Result: W, 93 - 84)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (1-1) @ Los Angeles Clippers (0-3)*
*Projected Starting Lineup*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

We got back2back LA teams, so we don't have much time to enjoy the win. Hopefully we take the momentum from the Lakers and take it to the Clippers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*



shoop da whoop said:


> We got back2back LA teams, so we don't have much time to enjoy the win. Hopefully we take the momentum from the Lakers and take it to the Clippers.


Should be interesting to see the energy level after that win.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

I won't be able to watch this game most likely. Hopefully someone with keep the thread somewhat updated, if not, oh well.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

Ahh **** it.

85 - 84 Dallas with 4:29 in the 4th


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

Wow... at that "offensive" foul


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

double double by damp


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

forced a 24 sec violation. 20 TOs by Clippers


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

Kidd ****ing getting the Offensive Rebounds


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31*

Dirk! He ended any hope for the Clippers.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31 (Result: W, 93 - 84)*

We won 93 - 84. We only scored 13 points in the 4th and still won.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: @ Clippers 10/31 (Result: W, 93 - 84)*

Yeah not impressed with our 4th quarter. Lucky for us our 3rd was enough to cushion our lead for the last push by the Clips. 

We HAVE to get big who can finish in the paint. Dampier is still just a large body.


----------

